# Portugal A6 and A2 Tolls



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

Although I know the Algarve region very well, I don't know the toll roads in the rest of Portugal.

I've travelled on the A2 between the A22 and SB de Messines a few times and paid the €1.10 fee but that's it apart from the A22.

Am I right in assuming that both the A6 (from the Badajoz border) onto the A2 and down to the Algarve has Toll booths and don't require a transponder as you do on the A22?

We'll be driving 3 vehicles down through France, Spain and Portugal in 2 weeks time and just making we don't need transponders.

I know I could take some other better scenic and cheaper routes, but this trip is purely A to B in the shortest time possible rather than a touring holiday.

EDIT: Just to add, I was under the impression that it's a one ticket journey, getting a ticket from the booth on the A6 just after the border and then paying the full toll when exiting the A2 in the Algarve?

Thanks


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Don't think that they use transponders; they do use numberplate recognition tho'. 

When you enter at Badjoz or Castro Marim you will see a sign ( if you're not going too fast...) directing foreign vehicles to a registration point where you link your number plate to a debit card. It's simple, it works, and the tolls are not onerous. Bear in mind tho' that the registration is a fixed period, 30days comes to mind.

You can try, if you want - and we wished we hadn't bothered - to register at a Post Office and get an account to which you add credit. That bit is straightforward if you can find a PO that will do it. We found topping up online virtually impossible, even with a € debit card. Consequently we left the country owing about €30 but there have been no ramifications and we've been back since.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

A6 and A2 are manual tolls, this link is to a map showing all toll roads in Portugal, electronic are in red

http://www.portugaltolls.com/documents/11238/0d094f21-cf9f-4c5a-b754-5aa33721cb10


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

Perfect, thanks for replies and particularly the pdf link that does confirm what I thought!


----------

